# Weekend



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Anybody else going to the steps this weekend?


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Trying to get the boat in water this weekend to maybe do some trolling/ swording. Calling for calm seas as of right now, hopefully it will stay that way. Cross my fingers. Anyone know water color near the spur-nipple-elbow area?


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

heading to the floaters saturday morning for an overnighter!

HayMal
1979 46' hatteras


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We'll be a scratching around somewhere down there this weekend....


----------

